# Complex Paph orchids



## tperry (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I just received 2 new complex orchids.

Could anyone give me a culture sheet for these?

Also a link to what crosses have been made.

I have other paphs but these are new to me.

Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 16, 2007)

Read this... they take standard paph culture. Ingnore the partially nude man lol (sorry tadd)...
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2512&highlight=culture+sheet


----------

